# Automatic Feeder



## Martina (Oct 11, 2005)

I got an automatic feeder with batteries which should despense flakes every 12 hours for my heavy planted 10 gallan tank with 8 serpae tetras. Has anybody some experience with automatic feeders, any tips, anything I should be worried about? My fish will be feed only by the automatic feeder for 12 days - do you think they will be fine? Thank you very much!! :withstup:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would put it on the minimal amount of flakes dispensable, and the minimum times a day it can feed... try it for a few days before you leave... you'll find that fish really don't need much food to be fine for 12 days.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yup, a prob with mine is the food could cake up in the holding compartment and it could start dampening. Definately set it to a minimal amount of food. Test it before you leave and maybe check the batteries before you leave. 

This is a stupid aferthough but check it is tightly clamped on the aquarium glass, I had my auto feeder fall into an aquarium once.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

hmm... does anyone here think that if she stuffs the fish's face full of food for a couple of days before she leaves, that the fish should be ok by the time she gets back?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

NO, not for twelve days and you couldnt leave food in the tnk for twelve days couase fungus will start growingon them. Your best bet is to use the auto feeder or get someone to feed them


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

Alin10123 said:


> hmm... does anyone here think that if she stuffs the fish's face full of food for a couple of days before she leaves, that the fish should be ok by the time she gets back?



LOL i had a visual ...


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

micstarz said:


> NO, not for twelve days and you couldnt leave food in the tnk for twelve days couase fungus will start growingon them. Your best bet is to use the auto feeder or get someone to feed them


I didnt' mean leave food in the tank. What i meant by stuff the fish's face full was feed the fish and make sure they are really full for the couple of days before she leaves. Then feed them a nice meal when she gets back.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

maybe not.... overfeeding can cause ammonia spikes and all that crike.....


----------

